# BBC iplayer Surrogacy programme "I'm Pregnant With Their Baby"



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I watched this on BBC1 last night. It's a very good (fairly positive a but balanced) portrayal of surrogacy, mainly from the surrogates point of view. I had a big smile at the end, especially for the couple who had struggled with cancer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b013y232/Im_Pregnant_with_Their_Baby/

Available until 30th August 2011

_Documentary telling the story of three young women who have each decided to give a childless couple the ultimate gift - a baby of their own.

Twenty-two-year-old Louise has her hands full with her own son, but she is determined to become pregnant for a couple who have wanted a baby for 13 years. Twenty-three-year-old Lyndsay has been so moved by a stranger's struggle with cancer that she has decided to carry a baby for her. And aged just twenty, Shannon is too young to be a surrogate in the UK; but in two weeks she will be 21, and she is already on the hunt for her ideal couple.

Louise, Lyndsay and Shannon are among a small number of very young women who are signing up to be surrogate mums for couples they have only just met. But, as they discover, the reality of giving someone a baby is not exactly as they imagined it might be._

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw that programme. I had mixed feelings about the stories. One of the surro mums was sooo young!


----------



## nicolou (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this. Does anyone have a copy?


----------

